# Attaching breadboard ends to a table top with biscuits



## jayman7 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a 16" x 16" cherry tabletop (three ~5" wide boards) that I'm worried about cupping later on, so I want to try attaching breadboards on the end grain sides to minimize cupping. Are biscuits strong enough for the job? Thx.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

biscuits are good for alignment issues, not for strength, and definitely not lengthwise. you are better off routing a rabbet on each side (top and bottom) and fitting it into a long mortise in the breadboard., this way the breadboard and it's cross grain is what exerts the force on the cherry top and helps the cupping and not some biscuits.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I agree with purplev do it like He does and don't be tempted to glue the tenon or mortice all the way just a little at each end and a dab in the middle will suffice with a few screws with elongated holes and a few dowel plugs to cover the screw holes Alistair


----------



## BobLemon (Jul 14, 2009)

Because wood expands and contracts, the breadboard ends should only be secured in only one spot, thus allowing free expansion of the table top. There are a number of different methods of holding it in place to allow movement of the table top. Bob L


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I too, agree with PurpLev. I've never had much luck with biscuits holding anything together--except maybe gravy.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Breadboard end dito


----------

